# led strip



## A_ashish_A (Apr 15, 2013)

hello mates 
i want to modify my cabby interior with some RED led light/strip (not fans). plz guide which led light or strip should i get?? and most importantly from where can i easily purchase it online??

Bumbbbbbb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

You can make your own. At my place, LED's are available at 5 for Rs.10. You can easily make you'r own. However the quality of pre-built will be much better. You can get led-strips from car shops. Just make sure that they run at 12V.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can make your own. At my place, LED's are available at 5 for Rs.10. You can easily make you'r own. However the quality of pre-built will be much better. You can get led-strips from car shops. Just make sure that they run at 12V.



ok...but how am i suppose to connect it with psu?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2013)

> The LED you will get will typically operate at 3V and a safe value of current for it is 20mA.

> From the molex port, you can get 5V and 12V.

> Connecting 4 LEDs of 3V will consume a total of 3*4=12V.

> In a nutshell, just connect 4 LEDs in series and power it with the molex port.

> Google it to get more detailed results.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Apr 16, 2013)

ok bro thanx a lot for information


----------



## sreeram180 (May 2, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> ok...but how am i suppose to connect it with psu?



A GUIDE for lighting urs PC
requirements:

    12v DC led lighting strip( length and color depending on you)
    4 pin molex connectors
    some wires
    soldering

producer:


soldering two wire to LED strip .In this case i used RED wire as positive terminal and BLACK as negative terminal.
    connected positive terminal to YELLOW(+12v) color wire in 4 pin MOLE X
    connected NEGATIVE terminal to BLACK (gnd) color wire in 4 pin molex
    connect the molex to PSU


*i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o704/sreeram180/Untitledss_zps69caf226.png
*i1339.photobucket.com/albums/o704/sreeram180/Untitled_zpsc308e54e.jpg

if want to connect more than one LED strip to single 4 pin molex connector .by using terminal block u can manage the multiple LED stripes .
actually i didn't try terminal block because its not available in my place.so its available in ebay


1 x 12 Position Terminal Block Strip 10A / 12V | eBay


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

A_ashish_A said:


> hello mates
> i want to modify my cabby interior with some RED led light/strip (not fans). plz guide which led light or strip should i get?? and most importantly from where can i easily purchase it online??
> 
> Bumbbbbbb



you can get some from 
Theitdepot - Cabinet Modifications
or Primeabgb.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> you can get some from
> Theitdepot - Cabinet Modifications
> or Primeabgb.


Rs.250 for LED strip? This world is doomed. OP, better stick with the diy approach. For that amount of money you can install enough LEDs to make your PC visible from the ISS.


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Rs.250 for LED strip? This world is doomed. OP, better stick with the diy approach. *For that amount of money you can install enough LEDs to make your PC visible from the ISS.*





DIY dude, DIY


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

DiY project is great but professionally made items deserves some good amount .. and that's we see LED fans ( and other items ) on the market and some of them costs less and others more. It all depends on the quality and brand value. I think _harshilsharma63_ will think the world is doomed again when he finds out the price of good quality Noctua fans or some quality mobos just as an example


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 4, 2013)

^ only if you can diy an lga 1155 z77 motherboard .

^ only if you can diy an lga 1155 z77 motherboard .


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

@_topgear_ its no secret that professionally made thing will exceed the quality of a DIY product, but its the satisfaction of making something by your own hand and then seeing it work along side other things.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @_topgear_ its no secret that professionally made thing will exceed the quality of a DIY product, but *its the satisfaction of making something by your own hand and then seeing it work along side other things*.


This.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 4, 2013)

> make your PC visible from the ISS.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


>


Thats just to exaggerate the impact


----------



## anirbandd (May 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This.



i know, right?


----------

